# dar sabor cristiano al mundo



## alessandra82

Hola,

estoy leyendo un libro religioso en español, y no entiendo el sentido de esta frase:

Sin vida espiritual, los Cristianos no daremos sabor cristiano al mundo.

¿Podéis explicarmela?

Gracias


----------



## flljob

El sentido de sabor en este contexto:
*sabor* (del lat. «sapor, -öris») 
*2 *Efecto que produce en el ánimo cierta cosa: ‘La experiencia me dejó un sabor amargo’.


----------



## gatogab

alessandra82 said:


> Hola,
> 
> estoy leyendo un libro religioso en español, y no entiendo el sentido de esta frase:
> 
> Sin vida espiritual, los Cristianos no daremos sabor cristiano al mundo.
> 
> ¿Podéis explicarmela?
> 
> Gracias


Cristo dissi ai suoi apostoli: 


> _"Voi siete il sale della terra...
> Voi siete la luce del mondo" _
> _(Mt 5, 13-14)_



Il sale dà sapore.​


----------



## elitaliano

Beh, ma l'espressione *dare sapore* è di uso comune in italiano.
Qual è il dubbio, non l'avevi mai sentita?


----------



## alessandra82

elitaliano said:


> Beh, ma l'espressione *dare sapore* è di uso comune in italiano.
> Qual è il dubbio, non l'avevi mai sentita?


 

Non avevo mai sentito l'espressione "dare sapore cristiano"


----------



## infinite sadness

In effetti, "sapore cristiano" non si è mai sentita, forse bisogna modificarla leggermente.


----------



## Neuromante

Si es por eso: Tampoco existe "sabor cristiano"


----------



## gatogab

alessandra82 said:


> Non avevo mai sentito l'espressione "dare sapore cristiano"


Perciò ti ho inviato quella risposta nel mio post anteriore, in modo che tu possa dare l'interpretazione adeguata al tuo testo religioso il quale mi sembra scritto in un modo troppo ricercato e deviante. Lo deduco dai problemi che ti crea la sua traduzione.
Saluti.


----------



## alessandra82

gatogab said:


> Perciò ti ho inviato quella risposta nel mio post anteriore, in modo che tu possa dare l'interpretazione adeguata al tuo testo religioso il quale mi sembra scritto in un modo troppo ricercato e deviante. Lo deduco dai problemi che ti crea la sua traduzione.
> Saluti.


 
Gatogab
scusami ma non ho capito bene:

Allora lo traduco così:
Senza la vita spirituale, i Cristiani non sono il sale del mondo...


----------



## gatogab

alessandra82 said:


> Gatogab
> scusami ma non ho capito bene:
> 
> Allora lo traduco così:
> Senza la vita spirituale, i Cristiani non sono il sale della Terra...


Per avere un riferimento alle Parole di Cristo.
Potrebbe essere un'interpretazione, secondo me.
Sicuramente parla di cristiani '_burocrati della chiesa, ottimi osservanti del culto religioso della chiesa, con ambizioni e desiderosi di arrivare in alto.'_
In una parola _'Farisei'_ di oggi.
Senz'altro "il libro religioso che leggi" è una specie di guida spirituale all'interno del cristianesimo.
Questa è la mia idea.


----------



## alessandra82

*G*razie per il tuo aiuto


----------



## gatogab

alessandra82 said:


> grazie per il tuo aiuto


 
Riposati questo fine settimana e riprendi lunedì all'alba.


----------



## flljob

¿Podría traducirse también por _sfumatura_?

Dare una sfumatura cristiana al mondo.

Gracias


----------



## Neuromante

Vediamo:
Il "sabor cristiano" si trova nello stesso gruppo da immagini tipo "il film (Ad essempio) sa di vecchi amori, di vecchie guerre mi vinti" trovata su una recinzione di quelle strane.
Las viejas calles del centro de parís *saben* todavía a bohemios y alcohol.


Qui si tratta di:
Le nostre azzione nel mondo si fanno notare,... cosi che il mondo "sa" di cristianessimo

Se non facciamo questo lavoro il mondo no "sapra" di cristianessimo: Non havra questo "sapore"



Non è cosi strano dire in spagnolo che una cosa "tiene sabor de/a..." La cosa strana è mettere qualcosa di concreto tipo "cristiano" e usare "sabor" al posto di una forma verbale.


----------



## gatogab

flljob said:


> ¿Podría traducirse también por _sfumatura_?
> 
> Dare una sfumatura cristiana al mondo.
> 
> Gracias


Que vendría siendo _'dar un matiz cristiano al mundo'_ , ¿verdad?

Me he dado cuenta que el autor (o quizás el traductor) del "libro religioso" que lee Alessandra usa una fraseologia _'rococó'_ dificil de traducir, por lo que en varias ocasiones he tratado de ayudarla dando interpretaciones que se acerquen a un lenguaje religioso.

Quizás si el autor o traductor hubiese puesto la frase que propones, habría sido mejor.

A mí, eso de sabor, me hizo recordar el versículo del Evangelio que he posteado. 

Saludos.


----------



## elitaliano

flljob said:


> ¿Podría traducirse también por _sfumatura_?
> 
> Dare una sfumatura cristiana al mondo.
> 
> Gracias


 
A questo punto vi propongo:

*Dare un'impronta cristiana al mondo.*

Non è traduzione letterale, ma è forse come direbbe un italiano (io, per esempio  )


----------



## elitaliano

Se non ti offendi, ti segnalo che abbondi troppo di doppie 



Neuromante said:


> Vediamo:
> Il "sabor cristiano" si trova nello stesso gruppo da immagini tipo "il film (Ad es*s*empio) sa di vecchi amori, di vecchie guerre mi vinti" trovata su una recinzione  recensione? di quelle strane.
> Las viejas calles del centro de parís *saben* todavía a bohemios y alcohol.
> 
> 
> Qui si tratta di:
> Le nostre az*zi*onei nel mondo si fanno notare,... cosi che il mondo "sa" di cristianes*s*imo
> 
> Se non facciamo questo lavoro il mondo no "sapra" di cristianes*s*imo: Non havra ci sarà/avrà luogo/si manifesterà questo "sapore"
> 
> 
> 
> Non è cosi strano dire in spagnolo che una cosa "tiene sabor de/a..." La cosa strana è mettere qualcosa di concreto tipo "cristiano" e usare "sabor" al posto di una forma verbale.


----------

